# look 695 @ 50% off



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

LeftLane Sports


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I posted my reservations about this site in the "Hot Deals" section.

Without a recommendation from a credible poster I would say buyer beware. I doubt they are a licensed vendor for Look and definitely doubt they have the frames they are advertising in stock.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

anybody ever bought any frameset from Leftlane ?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I got mine from there. It was definitely a display bike. Guessing they all are. The only problem I have had is service after the sale. When I bought it, it was delivered with the wrong stem. Mine is the Australian flag and was supposed to be 100mm for a medium frame and custom painted to match the frame. It was delivered with a 90mm black stem. I called them and tried to get some customer support and a guy named Jeremy called me back. He assured me he could get me the right stem within a few days. It has been over a month now, and thankfully Justin and Ross from LookUSA took care of me. They got me the right length stem, though the red was not possible. 

It was quite obvious the bike had been repackaged. Box was in bad shape. Frame was flawless, but assume you are buying a display bike. I found out from LookUSA that they use Leftlane as a clearing house. Hope this helps.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just wish I've waited for you to reply on my question .. I just pull the trigger this past Saturday, I bought the Norway frameset, hoping I won't have any mismatch and no missing parts. I sent them a message on facebook and they replied confidently that it's brand new, but will see about that. and Ross from Look said they are authorized dealer when I asked them about Leftlane which led me to buy the frameset. finger cross.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just to be clear, the fame was new and unbuilt. When I say display, I mean I looks like it was sitting in a case at Look USA or somwhere like that. The paint was flawless, but you could clearly tell the bike had been repackaged. The accessories were all new, and they provided a cable housing kit as well as bar tape too. Would I repeat this transaction? Definately. The price was so rediculously low I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I definitely wouldn't be sweating it or regretting it. Here is mine built up for a little motivation for you. If you have any questions about the quirky build, Look has a ton of videos on Youtube showing you how to do everything. The Zed comes installed and adjusted. The headset comes installed and adjusted. Pretty easy build once you find chainrings that work for you.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just found out that Im getting the gloss black
Stem and hoping ill get the correct length for the size Medium
I ordered. I meant to email you about that build
When you posted it on WW. They ship it today paid the extra $15
And yes for the price they have listed and the 20% off coupon code
Its pretty damn good deal. Will let you know when i get it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Gloss black is nude carbon with a black faceplate.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I could live with that, looking like you ordinary stem out there. Delivery day tomorrow, will post some pics once receive.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

as promised received my frameset today 2013 Norway Look 695 Medium - Ordered it Saturday 11/08 before my extra 20% code expires, upgraded the shipping for extra $15 for 2 days shipping. Leftlanesport is an Authorized dealer this was confirm when I emailed Look USA. as the fine print says comes with Gloss C Stem 90mm which is not my size, I will contact them tomorrow if I could swap my 90mm to 120mm or 110mm if they have any in stock. Frameset is complete with everything you need even a Look Bike cover is included, I don't think any LBS or online Bike shop can match what I've paid for it. very happy with it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks amazing. They ride even better than they look. Once I got the chainring part sorted out (I used Praxis), it was amazing. I did LOL at the bike cover. The bike hasn't sat long enough to use it yet.


----------



## 695UKedition (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I also purchased a med 695 UK Edition from LeftLane Sports. Definately brand new, no marks anywhere. I was a manager of a bike shop for over 12 years, so would know if I was being duped. The bike is incredible, I'm taking my time with the build, just got the groupset, DA9000, chainrings on the way, just cannot make my mind up on wheels.
Anyways, bottom line, LLS is a decent company to deal with. I still have all my connections in the bike industry, but even they couldn't touch the price I paid for it. I have also ordered clothing and handlebar's, all in new perfect condition.
Hope this helps!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure the 695 is a superb bike. I also registered with LLS, checked out their sale bikes, but just couldn't see myself riding a bike with another country's colors. Personally, I think the LOOK bikes are of cutting edge technology. They are certainly sleek and aerodynamic. I'm sure they are light and fast as well. The only thing that concerns me is the 5 year frame warranty. What happens after that? And are they actually going to honor a warranty issue if something happens within the warranty period? I did a bit of research, and I thought these bikes were actually made in France, but they are made in Tunisia. Kind of misleading. I guess they had to outsource them to make more profit. But they all look fabulous!!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

You need to research more, they are made in Tunisia, but they are Not outsourced, they are made in Looks own factory by Look employees. Cheaper labour, yes, outsourced, no.

As to warranty, if you don't have a defect issue in 5 years, you probably arn't going to. Doen't mean it won't happen, just the odds go way down. Realistically, if you take in a frame with a lifetime warranty - you really need to read the terms of what each companies warrantee is, as some are far shorter than 5 years, and lifetime can be, well anything- say 30 years later, will the actually do anything? They might, they might not.


----------

